

If you’ve heard about it, it’s too late. - naner
http://partialobjects.com/2011/03/%E2%80%9Csteroids-are-not-the-problem-they-are-just-another-side-effect-of-being-american%E2%80%A6-%E2%80%9D/

======
swombat
This article completely disregards reality to make a fantasy point that flies
in the face of the well-known startup wisdom: Ideas are much less important
than execution. Does it use real examples from entrepreneurship to make that
hugely controversial point? No. The examples have nothing to do with
entrepreneurship.

> * Innovation means coming up with something useful that others have not yet
> thought of.*

No, innovation means applying an idea whose time has come, which probably has
been tried by others before unsuccessfully, in such a way that it works. This
involves great execution far more than great ideas.

Skip this article. Not worth your time.

------
rst
Google was not the first search engine. Facebook was not the first social
network. Dropbox was not the first cloud file storage system. It wasn't too
late for any of those guys to look at established incumbents and just do it
better.

------
jonpaul
The submitter's title is completely misleading.

The main is that if you've heard about it on _TV_ then it's too not late. Not
just "heard about it" in general.

~~~
rick888
It's funny, because I remember watching TV and hearing about this great new
program call Napster (this was before it became mainstream). I was writing a
program that had the exact same functionality at the time..and stopped when I
went to the Napster website and realized how much further along it was. On a
side note, I just went to napster.com and discovered that it's owned by Best
Buy.

------
hammock
What is "the great American neurosis" that starts with "N"? Can someone spoil
it for me? Is it ... nostalgia?

~~~
Hume
narcissism.

Its a running theme throughout the 'parent' blog,
<http://thelastpsychiatrist.com> , that many social ills are at root
manifestations of narcissism.

